# Stickers on putty knives



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok...so I bought a Purdy 2 in putty knife and a Purdy 4 in taping knife. Both of them had stickers on the blade...both sides. I tried to peel off said stickers but they both ripped immediately. So I had to use each knife to scrape the rest off. Well, after I did that there was residual adhesive left on the blades. So...out to my garage, I have to use mineral spirits and a rag to wipe off adhesive. I'm not putting all the blame on Purdy because most knife manufacturers do this. All I am saying is stop this madness and put the sticker on the handle or completely do away with the sticker.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

and my hands still smell like thinners


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I usually use warm water with no issues


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> I usually use warm water with no issues


 I used hot water and it didn't touch the adhesive.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just leave it on :whistling2:


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I just leave it on :whistling2:


thank you for making me spit beer out my nose.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

What was funny tho is one side was printed in English and the opposite side was printed in French. I didn't realize there were that many French people here in Illinois.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

or French painters for that matter.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

I just hope they don't give up.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I hate that too! Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I always heat it with a heat gun. Takes 30 seconds and both sides come off no problem and no residue adhesive left over. 

It is kind of silly that they have labels on both sides though


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with the heat, I use a lighter and can usually pull it off, same with stickers on new wood doors.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Goo Gone solves all evils.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Krittterkare said:


> same with stickers on new wood doors.


Why on earth could they not just try and find a way to put those stickers in a slightly more obscure place on new doors like maybe the top or bottom? Most of the time they seem to be right at eye level on the knob side of the door where any imperfection made during the removal process would be seen right off the bat.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Last ones I bought I had to use Goo be Gone and a razor blade to get them off, major PITA. Why they do not use the stickers that come off easy is beyond my understanding.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Pete the Painter said:


> Last ones I bought I had to use Goo be Gone and a razor blade to get them off, major PITA. Why they do not use the stickers that come off easy is beyond my understanding.


Then those dirty paint retailers complain about the stickers falling off.  those paint retai... wait a minute...


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys! It's not about whether it comes off or not. Or even how to.

It's the principle of the matter.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I just leave it on :whistling2:


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We picked up a 6" yesterday and the sticker on it is thicker than the blade it's self. I tore off as much as I could and left the rest. It would have taken me all day to remove the dang thing.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Same here :thumbsup:


I try and leave it on, usually later down the track you use something that makes the glue soft and sticky enough to warrant spending 10 mins to bother removing it!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We picked up a 6" yesterday and the sticker on it is thicker than the blade it's self. I tore off as much as I could and left the rest. It would have taken me all day to remove the dang thing.


I'm telling ya, Goo Gone will make all of your troubles disappear.

...No, you can't drink it. Yes, that would have the same effect.


----------



## Blize0367 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, goo gone! Or goof off. Great adhesive removers!


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Peel off what you can then spray it with PB Blaster Let soak for 5-10 min.I use this method for my Stanley parts totes with the clear plastic tops.Works great.


----------



## IL_Painter (Dec 4, 2010)

My point is the knives pretty much sell themselves. There is absolutely no reason to have the stickers on them. And without stickers they could lower prices.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

IL_Painter said:


> My point is the knives pretty much sell themselves. There is absolutely no reason to have the stickers on them. And without stickers they could lower prices.


But you need a barcode on 'em. :whistling2:


----------

